# Virtual 3d Model of 1911



## roybossit

Hello,

I made a virtual 3d model of the 1911 based on original blueprints. The most detailed job on the net.
You can navigate the assembly, move, rotate, hide components, make them transparent etc.

To open the file you need the free viewer E-drawings that you can download for free here (please select "Viewer only"): http://www.solidworks.com/sw/support/eDrawings/e2_register.htm

And here is the link to the file:

http://uploading.com/files/CTDN1YEH/1911A1.easm.html

If the above link doesn't work try: http://rapidshare.com/files/260924504/1911A1.easm

Some pictures:


















This is virus/trojans free 100%.
It was made for fun and it's worth the time to download it.

Have fun

R


----------



## Gearheart

That looks fantastic.

Can you convert you convert your files to .igs format and upload those?


----------



## FireWire

That is awesome! Great job. Thanks for the work.


----------



## harleytech

Awesome ! Thanks.....


----------



## Semi-jacketed

Nice! Much appreciated.


----------

